# good old boat owner - 64 Glander Tavana



## latitudes (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola all!

My partner and I are recent owners of a 47 year old Glander Tavana 33. She's a good old boat... no electronics, no plumbing, 40 year old rigging, quite the project!

We've got a ton of new electronics and hardware, just lacking time to install it all! We're located in the US Virgin Islands, stumbled across the boat while at a bar... never heard of the Tavana before. We adopted her, she adopted us. Trials and tribulations of the refit are documented at Us Too.

So... Hello all! we're hoping we can learn a bit and share our story along the way.


----------

